# Datu In New Jersey Moved Until June



## Rod Coulter (Apr 3, 2004)

Datu Had to change the Date of the New Jersey Seminar, there will be an upcoming discovery Channnel Special with Laura Worden as well that he is the technical advisor on.

Check back for the new date coming soon.


WOODBRIDGE, NEW JERSEY 
SEMINAR INSTRUCTOR : DATU KELLY S. WORDEN 
Date: Changed to June To be announced
CURRICULUM: MODERN ARNIS - RENEGADE JKD - TACTICAL KNIFE 
TIME: 10:00 am to 4:00 pm 
SEMINAR SITE : AMERICAN LEGION HALL POST 87, 314 Berry Street, Woodbridge, New Jersey 
SEMINAR HOST : N.S.I. Representative: CHINO SANTIAGO (732) 826-4634 
COST: $129.95 for Two days or Pre-register - $99.00 for Both days


----------



## datumuluhkahalalhabzar (May 12, 2004)

*DATU KELLY WORDEN:*

*PEACE AND GOODWILL! (ASSALAMOALAIKOM WARAHMATULLAHI WABARAKATUHU)*

*IF YOU DON'T MIND YOUR EXCELLENCY, I AM JUST WONDERING WHY DO THE FILIPINO CHRISTIANS HAVE HAD GIVEN YOU THE FILIPINO MUSLIM ROYALTY TITLE OF DATU OR RAJAH WHEREIN THE FACT THAT THEY HAD NO AUTHORITY TO ACCORD ANYONE AT ALL. PLEASE DO NOT GET OFFENDED ON THIS QUESTION OR INQUIRY. IF YOU PLEASE, YOUR EXCELLENCY, PLEASE DO COME AND VISIT ANY OF THE EXISTING SULTANATES IN THE PHILIPPINES SUCH AS THE SULTANATE OF SULU, WHERE I DO BELONG; SULTANATE OF MAGUINDANAO; SULTANATE OF BUAYAN AND OTHER 43 SULTANATES OF MARAWI CITY IN ZAMBOANGA PENINSULA. YOU MAY INQUIRE HOW THE FILIPINO MUSLIM ROYALTY TITLE CAN BE ACQUIRED.*

*THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR VERY KIND UNDERSTANDING!* *(WASSALAM)*



*ALHABZAR R. AN-NUR*
*DATU MULAH KAHAL*
*SULTANATE OF SULU*
*Jolo, Sulu, Philippines*


----------



## sungkit (May 15, 2004)

Being based in the Philippines makes it a less complicated to gather answers to questions some people post.  Though I would much prefer to spend my time training and developing my own understanding and skills, I think this should be written as I feel the guy is trying to undermine the respect afforded to Datu Kelly Worden. It is easy to ask such a question and try and pull the wool over the eyes of others by trying to sound as if you are correct. But the answers are out there for all to see. 

Datu or datuk is not an Islamic title! And for the information of the gentleman who posted to Datu Worden, it is not even Arabic. Can it be found in the Koran?  I know this because I am here in the Philippines and have taken the time to ask these questions.  On seeing this question raised to Datu Kelly, I felt that I could shed some light on the topic and clarify this. My information comes from a muslim filipino named Khoiron Sajati al-Haj who is from, Davao City, Mindanao.

What also has to be considered is that this title "datu" is not a monopoly of the moros (Muslim Filipinos). In fact, many non-Muslim groups here in the Philippines are using it! Take the Manobo tribe, Higaunon tribe ,Bilaan tribe and the Tiruray tribe for examples. They are not Muslim and they are using the term datu! 

This ignoramus who is attacking Datu Worden (but trying to sound innocent) does not seem to know what he  is talking about.

Should people like to do a little more reading, visit www.public.asu.edu/~oonaz/publications/taja.pdf

Thank you.

David


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

datumuluhkahalalhabzar said:
			
		

> *DATU KELLY WORDEN:*
> 
> *PEACE AND GOODWILL! (ASSALAMOALAIKOM WARAHMATULLAHI WABARAKATUHU)*
> 
> ...



Just when you think it's safe to go back into the water, someone tries to play the "How can you be a Datu if your not Filipino" game. 

Maybe someone should tell these guys something?! 
http://www.asiamex.com/1169.html

Datu Tim Hartman
Remy Presas' Modern Arnis
 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2004)

Any info. on the Discovery Channel show? What is the title, if that's known at this point?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2004)

The arguments over the "Datu" title seem to go way back.  This seems to be a continuation of an old argument. I've found references dating back to 1996/7/8 over the controversy and involves pretty much 4 of the 6 Modern Arnis Datus.  (I haven't seen any noticeable 'heat' over the 2 Filipino Datus)

A search on rec.martial-arts will turn up a good amount, as will a few minutes spent on Google.

My opinion?

Remy gave each of the 6 a title, partially for what they had done, and partially for what I believe he intended them to do.  

I think Kelly's history speaks for itself. His recent recognition by parties in the PI alone would contradict the supposed 'great outcry' I saw hinted at in one discussion. 

Do your own work, break new ground, lead by example....I think I've heard those somewhere before...

I've had the pleasure of meeting with 4 of the 6 Datus...I found 4 gentlemen who care deeply about the art, the culture and the memory of the man who shared so much. I look forward to eventually meeting them all.

Peace.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 16, 2004)

"Datu Puti Cane..."  :rofl: from Renegade's link http://www.asiamex.com/1169.html


----------



## Dieter (May 17, 2004)

Hi everybody,

actually, a bottle of this Soy sauce (see the link above) was given to my from our association (as a joke during one celebration) and do you know what: one Filipino told me that "Datu Puti" means: "The white Datu"! 

Well, Kelly, Tim and David, does that meach we all are "Datu Putis" ? :wink2: 


Regards


Datu Dieter Knüttel


----------



## arnisandyz (May 17, 2004)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> actually, a bottle of this Soy sauce (see the link above) was given to my from our association (as a joke during one celebration) and do you know what: one Filipino told me that "Datu Puti" means: "The white Datu"!
> 
> ...



With respect Datu, Its "Suka" (not soy sauce = japanese), its a sour vinegar sauce, very good for dipping roast pork or pork rinds!


----------



## arnisandyz (May 17, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> "How can you be a Datu if your not Filipino" game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisandyz (May 17, 2004)

Datu Puti was an actual Datu...."Historians have it that 10 Bornean datus headed by Datu Puti, along with their followers, left Borneo to escape persecution by the rajah of the House of Sri-Vijaya and landed in the island of Panay, then ruled by the Ati king, Marikudo."


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 17, 2004)

> With respect Datu Hartman, i think the joker in question is saying "How can a CHRISTIAN FILIPINO give the title of Datu to anybody"? Eluding to the opinion that it is a MORO FILIPINO term.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy



According to many of the Filipinos that I've talked to (who are both in and out of the Martial arts) the term Datu is Filipino and not muslem.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 17, 2004)

Federico said:
			
		

> The 10 Bornean Datu's, Datu Puti, the Bothoan School, etc...  All are fabrications, that have been dis-proven by historical researcher William Henry Scott.  Unfortunately, especially due to Marcos's like of these myths, there pernicious spread has often eclipsed the truth.
> 
> Here are a few links.
> http://aklanweb.tripod.com/historiography.htm
> ...


.


----------



## arnisandyz (May 17, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> According to many of the Filipinos that I've talked to (who are both in and out of the Martial arts) the term Datu is Filipino and not muslem.



I agree, just as Sunkit mentioned, it is used throughout and not a "MORO-Monopoly".  I don't know why it is such an issue to them?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 17, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I agree, just as Sunkit mentioned, it is used throughout and not a "MORO-Monopoly".  I don't know why it is such an issue to them?



Agreed.  :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (May 17, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I agree, just as Sunkit mentioned, it is used throughout and not a "MORO-Monopoly".  I don't know why it is such an issue to them?



It's just another chance to slam on anyone who is a non-Filipino-Muslim. At least, that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 17, 2004)

I actually think it was an underhanded challenge as well.


----------



## Cruentus (May 17, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> I actually think it was an underhanded challenge as well.



Absolutely. I love those. "Hey Datu-guy who's thousands of miles away from my fictitious online character with no name/background listed, why don't you come over here and fight me!"


----------

